
Orwell diaries - d0mine
http://orwelldiaries.wordpress.com/
======
zandorg
By the way, the novel 1984 is not public domain.

~~~
bootload
_"... By the way, the novel 1984 is not public domain: 'It was a bright cold
day in April, and the clocks were striking thirteen' ..."_

It is in public domain in Australia ~
<http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks01/0100021.txt>

~~~
zandorg
Thanks, I should have Googled it first...

~~~
bootload
_"... Thanks, I should have Googled it first... ..."_

It's not that obvious just searching. I just find it funny (and good in a way)
that the copyright laws & Internet collide sometimes in our favour.

